# Our buddy Tuck...Gone too soon.



## nicksan (Apr 19, 2005)

Our beloved cat, Tuck, passed away quite suddenly on 04/08/05. He was only 4 years old and leaves behind a kid sister, also 4 years old.

Me and my wife came home from work on that day. Tuck was sitting under the dining table with Lucca. But I sensed that something was different. They usually don't hang out at the same place like that. Tuck moved forward out from under the table, but he was all wobbly...like he lost the sense of balance and direction...he started to choke...so I went to him and held him to lay him down on the floor...and I could feel his weight all of a sudden like he was giving in. He was choking. So I tried to pump the area under his rib cage. I wasn't too educated with cat CPR...but I tried my best because I had a feeling that it I didn't have time. I was able to get him the last gasp...and I could feel his lungs fill with air and for a micro-second I thought, OK, OK...we are doing better...but then he succumbed...all his weight in my hands. My wife screaming and crying...Tuck, out beloved buddy passed away in my hands.

It was as if though he was hanging on until we came home, thinking that we could do something to make it better. But we couldn't, and I am sorry for that and I will never forget that.

We took him to the emergency animal hospital, and obviously he was gone by then. The vet told us that he doesn't see anything stuck in his mouth nor does he see a sign of poisoning. He believe that it was some kind of stroke induced by blood clot...but basically he was telling us "Just believe that, because it won't help you mentally otherwise. You didn't do anything wrong. It was God's will..."

We had him cremated...

I keep on playing back that day...was there anything I could have done? What if I was trained in animal rescue, CPR, could I have saved our buddy? My wife thought that Tuck was at peace because he knew that we were there, and that he passed away being help by daddy...

We shall miss him dearly...only 4 years old. He was like a human being. When one of us would stay home sick, he would be with us in the bedroom...or if we were depressed, he would sit close to us to make sure we were OK...he was a special cat. 

We will miss him...


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry about Tuck. It sounds like you did everything you possibly could. 
Sounds like he had a very loving home. 
My thoughts with you and your family.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. At least you were there to comfort your baby and show him that you would do anything for him right up to the end. You did everything you could, don't think for a second that you didn't do enough.

May you find peace in the knowledge that he trusted and loved you, and that his final moments on this Earth were with people who cared for him.


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

i am deeply sorry for your loss. i know how hard it is to lose a pet. i lost my 1year old kitten, cleo, to FIP. adn i know how hard it is. you did evrything you could and im sure she had a very loving home.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Man, I'm just about bawling.  

I think when one reads a story like that, one puts oneself in the writer's place. That's why it has such an impact. "This could be happening to me".

Beautiful, wonderful eulogy. Thank you for sharing. Sorry about your loss. Really. Best wishes to you.


----------



## nicksan (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm glad I found this forum. It helps to talk about it.

My wife, especially is having a difficult time. She's the one who adpoted Tuck and Lucca as kittens, before I met her 3 years ago.

So they were her babies...but over the 3 years I've known the cats, they have become family to me as well.

She feels guilty because a vet told her that he had a heart murmur. Then we took him to another vet and had him checked out 3 times and he checked out completely healthy. She seams to feel that she could have saved him should she have pursued the heart murmur. I keep on telling her there was nothing she could have done...plus out current vet told us that he's fine, including his heart. So what are we to do?

But I understand her pain...I lost my father to liver cancer and I wonder at times if I have done EVERYTHING possible under the sun to help him. I try to believe that I have...but there is always that small amount of doubt hiding inside of me.

Time is the best medicine when it comes to this...

I think I had a pretty good bond with Tuck. His usual thing was to wait until I finished taking a shower, then we would just play. I think he liked the smell of soap...or something like that. We would call his name and he would come running to us...very dog-like!

It's amazing...when you never have had a pet, you only think of them as "Oh, he was just a cat...get over it"...but once you experience them, they become a part of everyday life. I play with them every single day. Tend to them every single day. To me they are FULL family members.

As such, he will truly be missed...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

People here feel the same way about their cats, so we understand.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Tuck.  

I also lost my kitten, Macaroni, suddenly. We never figured out what happened, but I think he may have choked. I just remember picking him up while I was on the phone and he was limp and lifeless. So sad.  

It's so hard...you will feel awful for awhile, but time will help. Give yourselves plenty of time and space to grieve and look to other sympathetic folks to support you. Try to enjoy your other kitties and whatever else makes you feel better. 

Best wishes to you and your wife during this difficult time.


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

*i know hou you feel*

hi nicksan i had a cat called benji, and he was losing a lot of waight so i took him the vet and the vet said he had a hyper active throid so they said he needs these tablets to take but i would not give them to him as i did not want to put him threw that, then a few mouths later he died of heart failer and now i feel the blame, that was 2 weeks ago was feeling really sad but time does heal,see i was told by many friends that the tablets speed up his illness or slow it down but even from this day i think in my heart i sould have pursued it and i am really sad about that but in my other forum the pleople in here were really great and got me thew it 
if you click on the top forum cat chat and the 3rd page under guilt you can read about my guilt and how i felt but in some way i feel after reading there feedback i kinda feel better in some way........ 
we all try are best i think, 
its funny but a friend of mine asked me if i would get another cat but i snaped back saying benji is not like a tv when it breaks down we replace it so not thinking of getting a kitty yet even though i would love one 
god bless sharon...............


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh I AM bawling reading this. Especially the thought that Tuck waited until your wife and you got home. I am so very sorry. I know all too well about not having control over at situation and the guilt that accompanies that. Believe that you did what you could and what you did was out of love. Took me time to realize that for myself. In the short time Tuck was with you he was so loved by you and your wife and he KNEW that. They are so human like aren't they? That's why its like losing a family member. Same type of pain, same amount tears if not more. Give lots of love to Luca. She's grieving too. I wish you both peace.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

nicksan said:


> It's amazing...when you never have had a pet, you only think of them as "Oh, he was just a cat...get over it"...but once you experience them, they become a part of everyday life. I play with them every single day. Tend to them every single day. To me they are FULL family members.
> 
> As such, he will truly be missed...


When i was younger my friends cat died..she was so upset. And i said that. I said "it's just a cat" but you're right. Once you get a pet you realize how wrong you are. I wish you all the best. Let yourself be sad. R.I.P. Tuck


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm Sry For Your Loss! You Did Everything You Could To Help Him! But God Thought It Was Time For Him To Be In The Heavens, So He Took Him. I Feel So Bad For You, Your Baby Passed Away In Your Hands. I'm So Sry!  You And Your Wife Are In My Thoughts!


----------

